# Brinkmann IC-2 Lab Sous Vide Heater



## BurntWeenie (Dec 13, 2022)

Forgot I had this in a box in the garage. 1000 W. Brinkmann IC-2 Lab recirculator heater


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 13, 2022)

Very nice.  A sous vide system is on my to-do list.  Just haven't gotten around to building one yet.

JC


----------

